# 'View active topics' playing up...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Whenever I go to 'View active topics' all I get are the 'Global Announcements'...

Any idea why please?! :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Any resolution on this please guys? It's really getting on my TTs :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Jae, I realise you have a life outside of the forum, but I really miss this, any news when it will be fixed? :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

triplefan said:


> Jae, I realise you have a life outside of the forum, but I really miss this, any news when it will be fixed? :roll:


+1


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Any news on this please anyone..?


----------

